

Map of Social Networks' Popularity Around The World - lurkage
http://www.oxyweb.co.uk/blog/socialnetworkmapoftheworld.php

======
joshu
The updates at the bottom feel like a game of some sort.

    
    
      Facebook gains Bahamas from Hi5
      Facebook gains Belgium from Skyrock
      Facebook gains Cuba from Hi5
      Hi5 gains Cyprus from Facebook
      Hi5 gains Luxembourg from Facebook

~~~
charlesju
Great observation. That's actually why I love entrepreneurship because
business to me is basically the biggest game in the world, and the amount of
cash you have in your bank account is your score.

------
Hovertruck
Anyone else think that was far too many shades of blue?

~~~
asmosoinio
Yep. Some kind of UI for clicking a country to check the status would help --
it's not easy to come up with that many distinguishable colors.

------
dkokelley
Can anyone find Myspace anywhere other than the US? It's the largest by far
but it's interesting that Facebook actually dominates in more countries.

Edit: It looks like it could be an Alexa error from the footnote.

